# Printed 7.62 Rifles



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...762mm-nato-rounds/ar-AAa3Jvm?ocid=mailsignout

The clip of it firing is a little misleading as I understand its looping a 5 second burst. Not bad for $500. Every criminal will want one.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I watched a program on Netflix awhile back about 3D printers with interest thinking it would be nice to design and build prototype fishing lures. A young man had a gun that was printed and fired on the program. I believe it took many hours and an extensive computer program file the printer followed to make the weapon. Like a Glock Im guessing there is a good deal of metal in the weapon also that was not mentioned in the story. The ATF made the designer pull the files from the public domain and not share the information. I will guess criminals will find a easier way like stealing a rifle or pistol to have a weapon. Three D printing looked to be a longer and more complicated process than the media would like us to believe. A competent machinist can make about anything they want with time, equipment and the skills but there does not seem to be a problem with rouge machinists making weapons for criminals. Guessing it takes skills to program the printer for the build which would be in demand for a high paying position. One politician seeing a quick blip of a printer rifle and they will want to band 3D printing for the home hobby techie. I believe the 3D printer has a larger potential for good than it does for misuse. Hope I'm correct.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I would hesitate to pull the trigger on one of those. A .308 has enough pressure to make for a very bad day when the gun fails.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishingisfun said:


> A competent machinist can make about anything they want with time, equipment and the skills but there does not seem to be a problem with rouge machinists making weapons for criminals.


This is exactly right, and is the first thing to pop in my head every time one of these articles comes up. Apparently its only journalism these days if theres over-dramatization, half-truths, and scare tactics included.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

First clue its from msm, which automatically means 

A. I won't watch it.
B. It is full of anti gun bias.
C. It is more than likely nothing but lies and fear mongering.


----------

